# Living my life like it's golden



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I wasn't looking for freedom from my marriage, but it is what I have as a result of my H needing his  But since I he did and I am, this is what I am gonna do everyday :smthumbup: Even when trials come against me, this is how I am going to do it. Thank you God for picking me up and drying the tears.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QCXr79Rkcw&h=f9a35


----------

